# Brass setup bars



## mickleuk (Apr 11, 2011)

I wasn't sure where to put this, so apologies if it's in the wrong place.

I've been looking for a set of brass setup bars from a uk supplier without much luck. Does anyone know where I can get a set in the uk?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike,

If you can't find 'set up bars' a bolt and screw merchant may have brass 'keys' in various sizes.

(square keys for locking pulleys/gears onto rods with keyway cut into rod?)??????


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

If all else fails, twist drill are very useful for this purpose and, as you know, come in a huge range of sizes.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Try a model shop. Many stock K+S brass profiles in foot lengths that you could saw a 3" length off. 

HTH

Peter


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hex wrenches are also a handy substitute. With those you must be careful that you are measuring across the flats though.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Bruce Engineering probably stock brass bar in various profiles.

Polly Model Engineering: Bruce Engineering - Materials & Consumables

Whereabouts in the UK are you?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You can also just use some wooden dowel stock if you don't like putting steel up to your router bits..1/8" to 1" is the norm..just make a nice little rack to put them in..

=======


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> You can also just use some wooded dowel stock if you don't like putting steel up to your router bits..1/8" to 1" is the norm..just make a nice little rack to put them in..
> 
> =======


Bob, I hope that American dowels are more accurate than what's available downunder at Bunnings.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Drills are the way to go, they never fail.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

hahahahahahaha I think they are made in the Metric way, always a bit off...
That should be handy for him..
" Bunnings " is that like the Play Boy Club in the states ?
========



harrysin said:


> Bob, I hope that American dowels are more accurate than what's available downunder at Bunnings.


----------



## mickleuk (Apr 11, 2011)

harrysin said:


> If all else fails, twist drill are very useful for this purpose and, as you know, come in a huge range of sizes.


Funnily enough, a bit after posting the question, the idea of using drill bits did occur to me.

Thanks for all the suggestion everyone.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

mickleuk said:


> Funnily enough, a bit after posting the question, the idea of using drill bits did occur to me.
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestion everyone.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike, one big advantage to drill bits is a virtually unlimited selection of sizes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The down fall by using drill bits ,they work great up to 1/2" diam.but after that they can be tricky  most don't have any drill bits over 1/2" but you can always use the forstner drill bits for a quick set. 

========

=========


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> The down fall by using drill bits ,they work great up to 1/2" diam.but after that they can be tricky  most don't have any drill bits over 1/2" but you can always use the forstner drill bits for a quick set.
> 
> ...


Good point Bob - forgot about that. I've got a little box of hex head bolts that will take me up to 15/16". I doubt the tolerances are as tight as they would be on drill bits but so far have been close enough for ranges over half an inch. Haven't got the capacity to go any further than that anyway, at least I don't think I do.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I carry a pre drilled wood block in my pocket and test dowels at big box store before buying


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

How about looking for brass nuts! They should be available in a ll the sizes. If You are making wooden ones, make sure that You mike them so the sizes are exact.


----------

